# Anxiety disorder can simply be hypoglycemia



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's why


*Psychological Projection and Hypoglycemia*

in Psycho-nutritional issues on January 15th, 2013
by Jurriaan Plesman, BA(Psych), Post Dip Clin Nutr
*We are genetically programmed to look for causes of our feelings in our immediate environment, which in psychological jargon is called “psychological projection”. It is the foundation and source ofdelusions and hallucinations and misinterpretation of our environment.*
*It really means in psychology our tendency to exclusively attribute our own feelings to the outside world or to expect to find the cause of these feelings in the immediate environment, present or past memory. This may have some unexpected consequences in our social relationships.*
*Even most clinical psychologists, unaware of nutritional biochemistry, continue to interpret most “psychological symptoms” in terms of our social environment, present or past (hidden in our “subconscious mind”), which are then thought to be amenable to talk-therapy. Feelings are always being interpreted as products of our environment, present of past, conscious or subconscious (memories of the past). Unfortunately, this misinterpretation contributes to a considerable failure rate in counseling. See alsoPsychotherapy Ineffective?*
*Negative self-image*
*It is interesting to see how a metabolic disorder can play tricks on our mind. Nutritional therapists accept that the hypoglycemic syndrome can cause a negative self-image, because of the over-production of stress hormones such as adrenaline and cortisol. These hormones generated from within (endogenously) give rise to us feeling being constantly under stress, quite unrelated to whatever is going on in our immediate environment. In other words, we complain of having anxiety or panic attacks without us understanding why and being unable to control them. Constantly being bombarded with stress hormones will naturally produce a low self-esteem.*
*Having a feeling of “I am no good”, soon becomes by force of “psychological projection” , “people think I am no good”. Thus people with a low self-esteem tend to withdraw from social intercourse…… from the perceived source of their low self-esteem. They may feel insecure in intimate and close relationships. They are reluctant to express their feelings or talk about themselves for fear of being rejected. In the extreme form this may lead to agoraphobia.*
_*A low self-esteem can lead to emotional calamities as for instance in rejection of love. People with a low self-esteem experience rejection of love as a disaster, whereas a person with a healthy self-regard will see this more as a disappointment, but will soon be looking for a better partner. People with a good self-image will usually find one another, as will people with a low self-image may find on another. The latter couple may soon regard each other in a negative way. This will often result in the breakup of their relationship. People with a low self-esteem, even if accepted by a partner, may be under constant fear and worry about the loyalty of the other partner. She/he will be projecting “how could he/she love a person like me?” Rejection in love will reinforce one’s low self-esteem.*_
_*Stress hormones, such as adrenaline and cortisol, function to convert energy stores in our body such asglycogen into glucose in order to feed the brain with glucose as the only source of biological energy calledadenosine triphosphate (ATP). A hypoglycemic brain is forever exposed to wildly fluctuating blood sugar levels which trigger the release of stress hormones in an endeavor to stabilize energy supplies to the brain.*_
_*Without that stable energy supply we would not be able to convert one set of molecules into another set of molecules, such as the conversion of tryptophan into serotonin. So, we become depressed and suffer from mood disorders. The erratic production of stress hormones appear to be a common features of most if not all mood disorders. Uncontrollable feelings for which there is no apparent explanation are then misinterpreted according to the mechanism of Psychological Projection into virtual delusions and hallucinations.*_
_*Depression may be seen to follow a long period of anxiety, when the adrenal glands become exhausted, and Adrenal Fatigue sets in. It may lead to clinical depression marked by a variety of symptoms such as feelings of hopelessness, worthlessness, insomnia, loss of interest in life, sadness, anxious or “empty” feelings, loss of interest in hobbies, or sex. In terms of hypoglycemia depression is due to a lack of a stable supply of biological energy, required for serotonin synthesis. Here.*_
_*Again, being programmed to believe that causes lie in the environment, a depressed person is apt to believe, that there may be something wrong with his marriage, or that something might have happened in the past (or childhood) or that a past traumatic event is the cause of his present negative feelings as in Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD). In other words, projecting feelings onto the outside world, instead of the endogenous source. The traumatic event(s) that is seen as the cause of PTSD, hides the underlying biochemical abnormality responsible for its symptoms.*_
_*Hypochondria: Again these same uncontrollable stress hormones may lead a victim to believe that he is suffering from an incurable disease as in hypochondria. Symptoms of excessive stress hormones are translated into symptoms of diseases.*_
_*Ironically, this illness is often seen as an imaginary illness – somatoform disorder – i.e., “a mental illness in which a person has symptoms of a medical illness, but the symptoms cannot be fully explained by an actual physical disorder ” Cleveland Clinic.*_
_*This mental illness is difficult to understand by conventional medicine because palliative medicine does not recognize hypoglycemia to be a genuine illness, as distinct from diabetes. Hypochondria, ironically is a real physical disease, a symptom of hypoglycemia, but:*_
_*“Most mainstream physicians, however, don’t believe hypoglycemia is a genuine condition. They cite research showing that most people who develop a hypoglycemic-type reaction actually have fairly normal blood sugar levels at the time of their symptoms.” Her Foundation*_
*No, they have abnormal blood sugar levels!! See the correct test for hypoglycemia.*
*Therefore, hypochondria can also be understood in terms of “Psychological Projection” where the symptoms of stress hormones are converted to “diseases”.*
*Psychologists have a tendency to translate emotional disorders as a “sickness of the mind”, confusing symptoms for causes – in fact the result of Psychological Projection.*
*The misinterpretations of feelings as being inevitably related to environmental stimuli – past or present – becomes problematic and counterproductive, when sufferers of mood disorders seek empathy and support in self-help discussion boards. When established professionals fail to alleviate their sufferings they may seek an alternative approach to the treatment of their illnesses by participating in discussion boards. But unfortunately most of the these discussion boards are dominated by a group’s axiomatic belief that mental illness is an illness of the mind, thus perpetuating the illusion that symptoms are the causes of “mental illness”.*


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this is interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@_chip_, do you know whether people can be _just a bit _hypoglycemic? 
I don't have anxiety disorder as such, but I used to get panic attacks for no reason and I definitely used to have this overproduction of adrenalin. It's not so bad anymore now. But I'm a major hypochondriac and I know for sure I haven't always been this way. .... LOL, I just looked up hypoglycemia on on wiki and what's the first thing I zero in on? Some people have to have part of their pancreas removed. ----> Yikes, *panic*, I don't want my pancreas removed. Help.... it's not really the pancreas, it's a brain tumor.. AAAAAAAARGH
I don't have any of the severe symptoms that are described on wiki, like blurred vision etc. But I did use to be in a permanent state of stress for no reason and I'm still not completely back to normal. I wouldn't say I feel down or depressed, but I get spells of being extremely *bored*, aimless and resigned to fate. And I do crave sweets and fizzy drinks a lot. Nowadays I'v even got a slight aversion against more healthy foods.

Also, could you please clarify what one is supposed to do against it? I didn't quite get whether you are supposed to eat _more_ carbohydrates or cut out the carbohydrates and eat more protein???? Sorry, I don't know much about medicine, nutrition and chemistry.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

HOLY CRAP. I love this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @_chip_, do you know whether people can be _just a bit _hypoglycemic?
> I don't have anxiety disorder as such, but I used to get panic attacks for no reason and I definitely used to have this overproduction of adrenalin. It's not so bad anymore now. But I'm a major hypochondriac and I know for sure I haven't always been this way. .... LOL, I just looked up hypoglycemia on on wiki and what's the first thing I zero in on? Some people have to have part of their pancreas removed. ----> Yikes, *panic*, I don't want my pancreas removed. Help.... it's not really the pancreas, it's a brain tumor.. AAAAAAAARGH
> I don't have any of the severe symptoms that are described on wiki, like blurred vision etc. But I did use to be in a permanent state of stress for no reason and I'm still not completely back to normal. I wouldn't say I feel down or depressed, but I get spells of being extremely *bored*, aimless and resigned to fate. And I do crave sweets and fizzy drinks a lot. Nowadays I'v even got a slight aversion against more healthy foods.
> 
> Also, could you please clarify what one is supposed to do against it? I didn't quite get whether you are supposed to eat _more_ carbohydrates or cut out the carbohydrates and eat more protein???? Sorry, I don't know much about medicine, nutrition and chemistry.



There is something called candida which comes from gluten most of the time which causes reactive hypoglycemia. There can be other causes of hypoglycemia like your body becoming less resilient to the refined, and processed carbohydrate bucket. Over time, it can rob you of your insulin due to the rollercoaster of insulin, by eating very bad things to temporarily boost your energy, aka glucose. These are mostly rapid glucose foods/drinks. The bucket as I mentioned, is a bucket full of the toxins most of us eat. The bucket fills up way too high, so it starts spilling over and our insulin starts to deplete. Thus, diabetes occurs. 

You need to eat high protein, and cut out refined sugars, and carbs as well as anything processed, even processed cheese. The american cheese slices. I get into this state of boredom, too but that's only when I over eat too much of the bad things I shouldn't eat. 

some people have better results with eating 3 hours apart, some, 5 to 6 hours apart. Never skip breakfast. NEVER. EVER. That is very important. What is your diet like? Don't eat bread anymore, not even wheat bread. Eat vegetables, and protein from meat if you're not a vegan etc. 

My good friend went to a really good doctor today and found out everything he needed to know about why he had his intrusive thoughts, and yes that bored feeling and the blurriness from his eyes etc. It has to do with the sympathetic nervous system with hypoglycemia. 

What actually has been helping me a little are digestive enzymes. The most important one for hypoglycemia is called 'amylase' 

Here's a quote I found from someone who mentioned how to solve the bloating issue with blood sugar problems\

"The smartest thing would be to avoid the foods that make you bloat, but obviously, that's not always practical. You might consider taking a digestive enzyme just prior to consuming these kinds of foods. 

One of the reasons for bloat is that your body has trouble digesting the offending food, and this can be the result of being low on necessary digestive enzymes. Lactose intolerance is a classic example of this, with many people having low amounts of the digestive enzyme lactase.

If you go this route, there's no need to look for specific enzymes for what you're about to eat. Just find a formulation that contains the basics of lipase (for fats), protease (for proteins) and amylase (for carbs). If dairy causes a problem, also make sure your enzyme formulation contains lactase."

Here's an exert from pubmed to do with eye sight and hypoglycemia
"During hypoglycemia, retinal responses (mfERG P1 wave) were decreased in both type 1 diabetes subjects and subjects without diabetes. The dominant effect was in the amplitude of the responses in the central macular retina, not in their temporal properties. Responses from the central region, central 10(0), were on average 1.8-fold lower than those from the periphery for both groups. All diabetes subjects and 3/7 without diabetes reported central scotoma. Decreases in mfERG amplitude were accompanied by decreases in contrast sensitivity. These changes were immediately reversed with the restoration of euglycemia. Overall, this study demonstrates that the acute effects of hypoglycemia in the human eye predominantly involve central vision, and these visual effects originate, at least in part, in the retina. The association between low blood glucose levels and impaired central vision underscores the importance of avoiding when possible and promptly treating hypoglycemia, particularly in individuals with diabetes."



Here is the link to the exert:
Acute hypoglycemia decreases central retinal func... [Vision Res. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


Having low blood sugar effects so much of your body. 

Our brain and our eyes do not have sugar/energy storing capabilities, so it would make sense that if we have low blood sugar, our cognitive and eye function would be effected. 

A friend of mine who has reactive hypoglycemia has been so stressed out for so long, due to the release of constant stress hormones that when his chiropractor did an adjustment, he said he felt immediately calm and less edgy, had no more intrusive thoughts or any of the symptoms. Although, he felt derealisation still, but that was caused by his diet as of lately. He keeps slipping up and eating rapid refined sugars which is part of why he's in the spot he's in. The chiropractor did the subluxation adjustment. He also rubbed "Adrenacream" onto his forehead and the tense spots on his body relaxed. 

I am getting something called 'glycerine' today. It apparently stops sugar cravings. Which is something I need help with so I can stay on a healthier diet full of nuts, meat and vegetables. I hope all of this made sense. 

Don't eat sugar on an empty stomach, btw. Also, don't drink milk. It has too much sugar, and rapid sugar at that. 

The best diet would be the paleo or paige diet.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

@_FlaviaGemina_

*"The first and most direct route into the body for recently converted glucose from the small intestine is the bloodstream, where glucose is immediately available to be converted into ATP, in combination with the oxygen received into the bloodstream from the cardiorespiratory system.
The second repository for glucose is the skeletal muscle system. Glucose is converted into its storage form, glycogen, which is a long string of single sugars stored as a starch, a complex sugar. Once stored in the muscles, glycogen cannot be released into the bloodstream, but will be utilized as fuel to produce ATP by the muscle itself.

The most important storage mechanism of processed glucose is performed by the liver. As the largest organ in the body, the liver performs a number of purifying and metabolic functions within the body, one of which is to store glucose in its glycogen form. The liver is capable of containing up to 10% of its volume in glycogen, in contrast to the 1% storage by volume carried on in the skeletal muscles. The liver both releases glycogen when it is needed for energy production, as well as regulates the amount of glucose present in the blood, critical to health (known as the blood sugar level).


The process by which liver glycogen is converted into blood glucose is related to the actions of the pancreas, which monitors blood glucose levels. When the pancreas determines that blood glucose levels are too low, causing a condition known as hypoglycemia, the pancreas produces a hormone, glucagen, to stimulate a release of stored glycogen from the liver, in the form of glucose, into the blood to restore balance. When blood glucose levels are too high, which is, conversely, a hyperglycemic condition, the pancreas releases the hormone insulin to stimulate the liver to release less glucose. Impaired insulin production in the pancreas is the essence of the condition known as diabetes.

When the production of insulin in the pancreas becomes impaired, careful attention must be paid to blood glucose levels, which may be tested on a frequent basis. Regulation of diet, including attention to the amount of carbohydrate consumed, is essential to the maintenance of healthy blood glucose levels. Exercise, although it may place pressure on blood glucose levels through the body's use of carbohydrate stores to produce ATP, is believed to be an important tool in counteracting the serious potential impacts of a diabetic condition on the cardiovascular system."

*


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

@FlaviaGemina 

Sorry, I forgot something. 

The reason you get the 'bored' feeling is because perhaps what you're eating is demanding way too much of your brain. That usually gets confused with depression. The thing is, you can easily differentiate between depression and low blood sugar. If you eat something highly refined/processed, wait up to two hours and see how you feel, or even the next day. That would be considered a 'carb hangover' the next day. That results from consuming too many carbs the night before hand. 

"This blood sugar is obtained from carbohydrates: the starches and sugars you eat in the form of grains and legumes, fruits and vegetables. (The only animal foods containing a significant amount of carbohydrates are dairy products.)[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Too much sugar or refined carbohydrates at one time, however, can actually deprive your brain of glucose – depleting its energy supply and compromising your brain's power to concentrate, remember, and learn. Mental activity requires a lot of energy."​[/FONT]​​


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I really like this page, too. 

The Human Brain - Carbohydrates


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

When for years you repeatedly overload your bloodstream with simple sugars, refined carbohydrates, soft drinks, etc., the swings in blood sugar can take their toll on your body's ability to respond to insulin. Receptors for this hormone may eventually malfunction, becoming "insulin-resistant," so that blood sugar levels remain high – even as your pancreas continues to secrete insulin. Type 2 diabetes can develop.
 Nearly 6% of the American population has diabetes. For African Americans, it is 10%. For Native Americans, diabetes increased by 29% between 1990 and 1997 – more than twice the rate for the general U.S. population.
An estimated five million more people have diabetes but don't know it, and nearly 800,000 new cases are diagnosed each year.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

chip said:


> *Psychologists have a tendency to translate emotional disorders as a “sickness of the mind”, confusing symptoms for causes – in fact the result of Psychological Projection.*
> *The misinterpretations of feelings as being inevitably related to environmental stimuli – past or present – becomes problematic and counterproductive, when sufferers of mood disorders seek empathy and support in self-help discussion boards. When established professionals fail to alleviate their sufferings they may seek an alternative approach to the treatment of their illnesses by participating in discussion boards. But unfortunately most of the these discussion boards are dominated by a group’s axiomatic belief that mental illness is an illness of the mind, thus perpetuating the illusion that symptoms are the causes of “mental illness”.*


That was a great point at the end. I agree.

It is held as axiomatic that environmental stimuli (normally past) and cognition are the primary reasons behind psychological illness. 
It seem like physiology is only now being taken seriously as a contributing factor, and the effect that mindfulness, exercise and good nutrition has on psychology. 

Now it seems trends are changing as things like yoga, benefits of exercise on mood, mindfulness, etc are becoming more respected and known.

I now see it as part of a triangle; Cognition, environmental stimuli and physiology.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

strangestdude said:


> That was a great point at the end. I agree.
> 
> It is held as axiomatic that environmental stimuli (normally past) and cognition are the primary reasons behind psychological illness.
> It seem like physiology is only now being taken seriously as a contributing factor, and the effect that mindfulness, exercise and good nutrition has on psychology.
> ...



I remember being able to handle any situation, even under extremely stressful situations. I would always bounce back. I can't do that now and I think it's because my body has had enough with my horrible diet. I cured myself of anxiety disorder and depression before with the right diet. I reset my body. I'm working on doing it again.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Hypoglycemic diet

1) *Avoidance of sugar*, coffee, strong tea, nicotine if possible, refined carbohydrates, such as white bread, white rice, cakes and sugary drinks, candy bars, colas, cookies, ice cream sweetish fruits such as bananas, grapefruit, melons, honey and dates (these fruits may be reintroduced at a later stage in moderation) etc.
2) *High protein + complex carbohydrates snacks every three hours* or sooner, to provide a slow release of glucose, and to prevent the hypoglycemic dip. A high protein breakfast must be considered the most important meal of the day. ”High-protein foods, such as fish, eggs, chicken, and beef, contain all twenty-two, including the nine amino acids that are considered essential for humans.” Source Plus animal fats that are also essential for good health. Eat plenty of green vegetables and fruits and the more varied the diet the better it is.
3) *Supplementation* of diet with Anti-stress vitamin B-Complex tablets, including vitamin B6, B3, B12, chromium picolinate, magnesium, zinc + Vitamin C, and fishoil (omega-3 fatty acids), vitamin D. For a fuller list of nutrients, deficiency of which can be responsible for mood disorders see: R Hemat, 165 See 6 studiesin support of omega-3 fatty acids for Depression and Bipolar Disorder. See also Rich Rich Sources of Nutrients. Also make sure that the mineral sulphur MSM is included in your diet See: Dr Jospeh Mercola on Sulphur.
4) *Other supplements* that could slow down the absorption of glucose (thereby avoiding blood sugar peaks and the release of stress hormones) are: Psyllium Seeds Husks (1 tbsp per day), Glucomannan including pectin (follow instructions on bottle), and Cinnamon. Also see *“Herbs with Hypoglycemic Effects*“ at: Research Evidence for Hypoglycemia
*5) Avoidance of Genetically Modified Organisms (GMO’s) *GMO’s is having a dramatic influence on our health especially on our digestive system responsible for Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), Crohn’s Disease, Autism, Allergies etc etc. See 59 min video.
The Hypoglycemic diet aims at normalizing blood sugar levels, thereby normalizing stress hormones such as adrenaline and cortisol, that are thought to be responsible for the symptoms of mood-swings, depression, anxiety, phobias, alcoholism and drug-addiction.
Such a diet needs to be adjusted to the individual needs and nutritional biochemistry. It needs to take into account the influence of allergies.
Furthermore, it should be realized that the beneficial effects of the hypoglycemic diet may take considerable time. If drugs or medications has been used it may take a year for damaged neuro-receptors to be repaired by a high protein diet. (Volkow ND et als. 2001). Normally, the effects of this diet is noticeable within three months. If after this time symptoms still persist, it is time to seek the help of a clinical nutritionist or nutritional doctor for further testing, diagnosis and treatment.
As a rule of thumb ask yourself: “Is what I am eating nature-made of man-made?” Nature-made food consists of complex carbohydrates and proteins, the kind of food we were meant to eat.
Try to introduce the diet slowly and gradually. A strict hypoglycemic diet may cause you to feel worst at first, because your are left with low blood sugar levels. This would last a week or so.
These symptoms can be alleviated by taking a tablespoon of *GLYCERINE* mixed in milk or in a diluted natural fruit juice three times day (ratio of 20 mls of glycerine to 285 mls of water) ). GLYCERINE, which can be considered a general anti-stress remedy, is metabolized in the liver before it is converted to “energy”, so it does not stimulate excess insulin secretion from the pancreas. An other alternative sweetener is FRUCTOSE, which is also metabolized in the liver into glucose. But excess fructose will be converted to triglycerides. But generally fructose should also be avoided.
When introducing a new diet we must always consider possible allergies. Many hypoglycemics have hidden allergies, that is after having been on the hypoglycemic diet for some time they discover that they are allergic to certain food items. These were there all the time, but were masked by hypoglycemic symptoms.Finding your Allergies.
Ask your doctor to give you a B12 injection as most hypoglycemic are deficient in this vitamin.
The Hypoglycemic Diet should not be regarded as a ‘quick fix diet’. It takes time for the body to adjust to a different nutritional lifestyle. Time is needed to absorb and metabolize nutrients to be converted to neurotransmitters, enzymes and coenzymes, and to rebuild receptors for natural neuro chemicals.
Withdrawal of drugs should always be under the supervision of your doctor.
If you find that the hypoglycemic diet is not improving your symptoms, it may be that in addition to hypoglycemia, other silent diseases as yet not identified may affect your moods. In that case, it is suggested that you seek the help of a Nutritional Doctor, Clinical Nutritionist or a Nutritional Psychotherapist for further medical testing.
Also read Simple Dietary Rules.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@chip, thanks for the info. My osteopaths told me pretty much the same thing about the candida and nutrition (he says I get backpains because of too much adrenalin and the stress that's caused by that). I tried his suggestions for a while and it actually worked. Now I've gone back to my old diet and the symptoms have come back. The thing is that I'm a vegetarian and also not rich, so I can't always afford high protein veggie food. But I will try. Thanks again!


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @_chip_, thanks for the info. My osteopaths told me pretty much the same thing about the candida and nutrition (he says I get backpains because of too much adrenalin and the stress that's caused by that). I tried his suggestions for a while and it actually worked. Now I've gone back to my old diet and the symptoms have come back. The thing is that I'm a vegetarian and also not rich, so I can't always afford high protein veggie food. But I will try. Thanks again!


If you can get affordable health care at all, please get your back adjusted until you can get your nervous system in check, by doing the diet but in that process, is there a way where you can get your back adjusted any? I've yet to do this, it's expensive because I cant legally work in this country. No problem, any time  I love looove researching about this topic and it's all i ever talk about haha. I need to help others when it comes to this so they don't feel so in the dark. I feel bad right now because I've been eating crap for a while  but once my sugar levels get high enough and stay that way, my symptoms vanish!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought I had panic disorder for a long time, then I realized it was hypoglycemia. If I take glucose, the "panic attack" goes away, and I get that warm, safe, grounded feeling back. Yep, yep.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

chip said:


> If you can get affordable health care at all, please get your back adjusted until you can get your nervous system in check, by doing the diet but in that process, is there a way where you can get your back adjusted any? I've yet to do this, it's expensive because I cant legally work in this country. No problem, any time  I love looove researching about this topic and it's all i ever talk about haha. I need to help others when it comes to this so they don't feel so in the dark. I feel bad right now because I've been eating crap for a while  but once my sugar levels get high enough and stay that way, my symptoms vanish!


Yep, we've got free universal healthcare in the UK. It is equally unavailable to everyone  After pestering my medical centre for 3 years, I've finally found a doctor who actually knows about medicine and gave me a referral as well. How good is that, eh?
Where do you live?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Yep, we've got free universal healthcare in the UK. It is equally unavailable to everyone  After pestering my medical centre for 3 years, I've finally found a doctor who actually knows about medicine and gave me a referral as well. How good is that, eh?
> Where do you live?


In canada, its the same here as in uk I think but I am an american, so I cant get health care..yet lol


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I thought I had panic disorder for a long time, then I realized it was hypoglycemia. If I take glucose, the "panic attack" goes away, and I get that warm, safe, grounded feeling back. Yep, yep.


Oddly, the tablets or any form of rapid glucose always makes me worse. I have no idea why. It's like, I have to eat something high in protein. Anything that stables my blood sugar and keeps it that way, in a slow pace instead of rapid. I love the watermelon flavor tablets haha


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

chip said:


> Oddly, the tablets or any form of rapid glucose always makes me worse. I have no idea why. It's like, I have to eat something high in protein. Anything that stables my blood sugar and keeps it that way, in a slow pace instead of rapid. I love the watermelon flavor tablets haha


It works best if you take them -and- then have a meal high in protein.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> It works best if you take them -and- then have a meal high in protein.


I feel like such an idiot, lol. I've always taken them on an empty stomach. I have had disastrous results having any sort of sugar on an empty stomach. -_- Although I can't have eggs anymore, I usually eat tons of chicken and almonds and steak.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

chip said:


> I feel like such an idiot, lol. I've always taken them on an empty stomach. I have had disastrous results having any sort of sugar on an empty stomach. -_- Although I can't have eggs anymore, I usually eat tons of chicken and almonds and steak.


I -need- steak for the iron, around t.o.m. I had a few raw bloody bites, and some seaweed, and felt so much better this month.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

This is why I enjoy studying nutrition. I think anybody who's going to become a psychiatrist or even just a psychologist should be required to take numerous nutrition courses. Our bodies have many different ways of telling us that something is wrong, but not all of it correlates to mental health so to speak. I personally just upped my B2 intake. Riboflavin is a vitamin that people don't normally talk about outside the realm of B-complex vitamins, but it has some wonderful benefits. I was having beyond crazy headaches that would sometimes turn into migraines, and increasing the amount of riboflavin in my diet certainly helped put a stop to them  It also helped with my energy levels, but that's not so shocking, lol.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I -need- steak for the iron, around t.o.m. I had a few raw bloody bites, and some seaweed, and felt so much better this month.


Err lol yeah, I am still trying to balance mine out. I think seaweed has a bunch of great vitamin sources, too. Ever had kelp? The chips are nasty lol


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l hate to admit that l didn't know glucose tabs were sold until today.

l have an issue with hypoglycemia and trying to regulate diet has never helped much. lt's the only advice l've gotten from a doctor. l also have an anxiety disorder diagnosis that l've been suspicious about since l don't relate to some of the criteria.

l think l'll get some glucose tabs today lol. l'm hoping it will have a more significant impact than eating lifesavers or drinking evil Mountain Dew.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

I have/had both. I was diagnosed with GAD forever ago, way back before I displayed any kind of hypoglycemic symptoms, and get the rare panic attack today. I was diagnosed with reactive hypoglycemia a year or two ago but have shown symptoms for at least five years. I generally avoid stuff that's horribly sugary and mostly limit my sugary beverages to milky ones.

Personally, I've found that candy and soda only spike my blood sugar. I prefer to have soda for low blood sugar only if I'm eating something as well, to get it up quickly without crashing afterward.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I went to a vitamin store today to get glycerine for my blood sugar which is said to help with cravings. I couldn't find it but the worker told me I have candida, which he's right because I'm highly allergic to gluten. As soon as I had the grape fruit extract (which has glycerine in it yay!) my sugar cravings and low blood sugar didn't seem to crash. Although, I do feel paranoid a little. I was testing it out, but I can't have chocolate. The other thing that helps my blood sugar is decaffeinated green tea. I also bought multi probiotics which were pricy but I think it's worth it.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

That makes sense- I have both.
Thank you for sharing this informative post!


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

@chip

Do you suffer from an anxiety disorder OP? I ask this innocently because I sense you will perceive this as an attack. I think it's interesting that you posted this.

Interesting post.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Nutrition and diet have a direct relation with your mood. I'm surprised people don't know this. Good post.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I have generalized anxiety disorder and I only ever feel any of it when my diet is crappy, like eating fast acting sugars, carbohydrates, etc.


----------

